# I Need your help for Airless equipment



## PoloFromTheGhetto (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I plan to make my own business here in France. Tired of the traditional way of painting, I would really like to use the airless technology. After a few days of research, I understand I have to be very careful on my choices, each equipment have it's goal.

So for my business I would really like to be able to apply some coat and paint on the walls (for interiors of new and old houses).

Then, I use to read that Airlessco would be the Cadillac. A guy in town is offering the sl810, only used 2 times & selling it for 1933$ (1500€). It's seems to be pretty rare for resale. :thumbsup:

Here is the link:
http://www.leboncoin.fr/outillage_materiaux_2nd_oeuvre/694141112.htm?ca=12_s

Please, do you guys think it's a good deal for applying coat? Also I would very happy to hear any recommendation from you.:whistling2:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Purchase the biggest sprayer that you can afford. 
Not sure if that deal is good or not. In the US we have many choices for sprayers.


----------



## PoloFromTheGhetto (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you Kevin for the quick reply,

Ok the biggest.

The first maintenance station is 1h50 from my house.. My choice has to be reliable 

I ask this because Airless is not widespread in France. In fact, most of the painting companies still work with the good old technic because "results are not the same", "the paint layers are too thin" and "shock can easily peel off the paint".

These are arguments are coming from a company owner, who's managing 40 peoples.

Most of the companies rent an airless only for the new houses, but I would really invest in one for both applications, new and renovation. 

Jesus it's such a wound to apply the coating... Since I've seen how these devices work, I do not see how to get back to paint roller lol


----------

